# Delighted



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

This little man is one of my kittens from last year, at the Preston and Blackpool show  
Mazpahs Mystic Magwi aka Gizmo


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

hes gorgous can i steal him pleez?


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

Congratulations! He's stunning!


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

OMGI'm in luurvve-would it be terribly outrageous of me to declare i wanna marry this chap-he has grown a bit-WOW, no wonder ge cleared a red card dayNo need to ask how proud you are May and quite right too


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

he's lovely but i still have a soft spot for his brother


----------



## trish1200 (Mar 24, 2008)

What a stunner


----------

